# Open Source Endurance & Recovery Mix



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am in avid mountain bikers who recently got into Endurance racing. During my first few races I became tired of juggling pills and powders. It seem to take my concentration away from racing.

So, I started I started to look into liquid nutrition. Their were several really good products from reputable companies available... the only problem was with the amount of riding I did, buying these supplements became quite expensive.
I started looking into making my own supplements. I read a lot of articles including posts in here,collected data,etc. Through trial and error, I created the formula in the linked Google Doc, which I am sharing with anyone who wants to use it. You will need to save it to your PC to make adjustments to it, as it is locked to prevent tampering.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsOdjm_tDQmFdC1iX0tNMHF3Y2swZVZ0ZkhrOW1DMUE

*You will typically save about 66% over what the retail products cost!!*

This formula has been raced tested by myself and several of my friends throughout the 2012 Race Season with *GREAT* results, including a 12 hour Solo where I used nothing but this mix.

I have taken the time to list all the ingredients, the amounts needed and full cost analysis (other than the sodium and the sucrose which you can get a local grocery store). There is an integrated serving calculator that will allow you to calculate the amount of ingredients needed for specific serving quantity. *Web links are provided to order the products*. These links are to the retailers that I have found to give the best service,prices and products...* I have even included a discount code in the "Cost" tabs for 5-10% off (please be sure to use the code..it helps me out).*

Regarding the flavoring, the strength of flavor will be personal preference...and there are obvious flavors offered that would be awful! I love the citrus lime-aid and the orange cream! Excellent!

The carbohydrates are fine tuned to my personal preference, I have stomach issues with a lot of sucrose in my mix.... you can adjust the mix to whatever ratios you prefer. There also optional ingredients like caffeine and protein that you can choose to omit.

There is also an included formula for a Recovery mix that I use after workouts.

I hope I haven't forgotten anything...please enjoy. I am happy to answer any questions or provide any feedback!!


PS You will need to purchase a scale, this works pretty well:
Amazon.com: American Weigh AWS-100 Precision Pocket Scale 100 x 0.01g: Office Products


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone try this yet?


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Not yet, but I intend to. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

Why do you use xylitol to sweeten it, when you have sucrose and dextrose already in it? It should be plenty sweet without it.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whambat said:


> Why do you use xylitol to sweeten it, when you have sucrose and dextrose already in it? It should be plenty sweet without it.


I don't...it is listed as an optional ingredient, just in case you would want to omit the sucrose. Just an option.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

FYI...

Another option that would allow you to use this as an Electrolyte drink only, (similar to HEED or Skratch Labs, etc ), is to eliminate the protein, then pick one carb source between the Malto and Dextrose. Then, eliminate the other carb source from the mix.

Reduce the amount of your chosen carb source (between the Malto or Dextrose) down to around 25g. This reduces the calorie count to around 100. 

You can add the BCAA's and caffiene if you wish (remember, optional ingredients are in red).


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

Made a few adjustments to the formula. Using this formula for the Mohican 100.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Riley-NZL (Nov 27, 2013)

Would like to give this a try but looks like it would be impossible to get half those ingredients in New Zealand. The first 4 are pretty easy (brewers supplies) but after that I can only find some of those things at soil fertilizer stores and bulk chemical supplies.


----------



## bikenut316 (Oct 10, 2005)

Please list where you purchase ingredients. I honestly cannot afford steady use of the commercial stuff.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

bikenut316 said:


> Please list where you purchase ingredients. I honestly cannot afford steady use of the commercial stuff.


Follow the link to the original formula. There are tabs at the bottom. Choose Endurance Formula Ingredients Cost tab. There will be a column titled "Web Link" with links to each item.

I have also added a link for Organic Maltodextrin if desirable.

**Keep in mind, you can reduce the Malto/Dextrose amounts to adjust your calories. This was formulated for a complete liquid fueling solution. Reducing the calories down to around 100 can more closely replicate the HEED/Skratch formulas for those who prefer to eat solid foods. ***

Let me know if you have issues.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

> I have also added a link for Organic Maltodextrin if desirable.


What is Organic Maltodextrin? And how is that different from normal maltodextrin?

Maltodextrin is a chain of D-glucose. It is obtained by enzymatic or acid hydrolysis of starches. It is a product that has undergone intensive processing.

Maltodextrin has less in common with its source commodity than bleached white flour (with no germ and/or bran) has with its source grain.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

crit_boy said:


> What is Organic Maltodextrin? And how is that different from normal maltodextrin?
> 
> Maltodextrin is a chain of D-glucose. It is obtained by enzymatic or acid hydrolysis of starches. It is a product that has undergone intensive processing.
> 
> Maltodextrin has less in common with its source commodity than bleached white flour (with no germ and/or bran) has with its source grain.


Beats me.

I personally don't use it, but I know some like the term "organic" in front of their food.

Maybe the corn (I assume that is the source) was grown organically?

I get your point though, calling it organic even though they process the hell out of it afterwards is kinda pointless...like making an "organic" Velveeta using "organic" milk.


----------

